# General Topics > Member of the Month >  MOTW - July 22 - July 28 2012 - IvoryReptiles

## Jen

Congratulations!  

This weeks Member of the Week is IvoryReptiles!    Can't wait to get to know you!

----------


## Kristen

Congratulations!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Congrats!  :Smile:

----------


## Autumn

That's awesome! Congrats  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jen

*Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.

----------


## Jeff

Congrats IvoryReptiles! Can't wait to learn more about you = )

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> *Monday*, tell us all about you! We know you obviously like amphibians, but we want to know about the rest of your life. Details about you, your life, hobbies, families, past times, favorite colors, poems you have written etc etc....just use this post to brag/boast/bore us how you please.


EEEEEeeeeeee!!!!!!

Okay, about me.......I am 47, very happily married and no children!
I was born in Texas, got moved to Las Vegas when I was 14, lived there for 24 years. Met my Husband in a chatroom (A very romantic story!) It was Love at first sight, we met 11-20-1999 and were married by 11-25-2000! We are coming up on 12 years this year and are an embarrassment to all my cousins who think we are FREAKS for still being so lovey-dovey!

We have both been animal lovers all lour lives, but as a girl, it was NOT encouraged for me to be catching lizards & frogs and snakes.....where Jim was encouraged and supported by his folks in the hobby. Funny thing is, when we got together, I was living with my folks in a 2 master bedroom apt. and so he moved in with us......my Mom had no objections to him bringing reptiles into the home!! WHAT!?!?!?! I couldn't even have a lizard, but the boas & pythons were okay???? Sheeesh!!!
Well, our first pet as a couple was a flower mantis and then we started collecting from there......carpet pythons, BCI's, Savanah monitor, sugar gliders, geckos of all types, tarantulas, snapping turtles, mantids, frogs, fish, cats & dogs.......you name it, we have had it & possibly bred it! Except for ROACHES!!! **Shiver, gag, shiver!!**

We moved back to Texas and live in my Father's house (he owns it) my Mother has since passed and my dad doesn't want to live alone. He accepts all our madness and critters and we all get along well. We are mostly focused on breeding & keeping the Ceratrophys species for now and are concentrating on the health & colors of the cranwelli. We have a few other amphibs on the project list for future breeding. We are growing up some cornuta & ornata and hope to get our Budgett's & Dumpys to breed soon as well......... I think we need another building!!

As for me on a more personal level.......I am out spoken. I voice my opinions, I respect your right to do so as well. We may not always agree, and that's okay.
I am very Motherly towards my friends and will defend them against all I can.
If I come across as rude and insulting, there are one of two reasons for it........one, you deserved it, two.....you deserved it.
I have no tolerance for ignorant........if you ask for advice, at least acknowledge it....don't ask for it and then argue with me about it. Just acknowledge it....you don't have to follow my advice, but at least appreciate that I made the effort to give it at all.
I am Pagan, but I do believe in ONE Creator. I also believe "To each, his/her own".........it is not my place to tell you what to believe, please don't assume it is yours to do so to me.
I love socializing with people who have the same hobbies & interests. I am disabled and stuck at home alot, so I do alot of crafts.....make polymer clay jewelry and business card holders (mostly reptile/amphib related) so I have an Etsy shop under IvoryReptiles. I have to create or I will go insane.......more insane even! I don't think I missed much....I will post some pics of some of my stuff!!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

AWESOME to know more about you Jess. I also don't tolerate people asking advice and arguing with me over the advice. After all if they knew they wouldn't be asking.

----------


## Bruce

I think i may buy a business card holder off ya one day, those look awesome!

----------


## Jen

*Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians.
 How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!

----------


## Kristen

Good to learn more about you  :Smile: 
Your earings are gorgeous!

----------


## Namio

Congratulations Jess! I'm glad to hear that you got chosen to be MoTW.

----------


## IvoryReptiles

> *Tuesday*, tell us about your amphibians.
>  How you came to keep them, mistakes/learning curves, species kept, breedings, how you found Frog Forum etc....we heard enough about you on Monday, let us hear about them frogs!


As many of you know, we specialize in breeding, keeping, raising the C.cranwelli horned frogs at the moment.
We are planning on breeding C. cornuta & C. ornata also. We also have Budgett's, White's Tree Frogs, Giant Pyxie Frogs & Auritas.
We have many reptiles that we breed, but a few years back, Jim (the hubby) was eyeing an Albino Pac at our local Mom & Pop pet shop and finally broke down and got him. We found out it was a male later that year when he started singing us the song of his people!! Jim decided we were going to give breeding a go and not long after a friend asked if we'd like her female.....she was adult size & age and she no longer had time or room for the frog. We jumped on the offer and so it began. It took us over a month to get a decent amplexus going, but by that night, we had a couple thousand eggs!! The next morning we had a couple thousand "floaters".....and by afternoon, we had free swimming tadpoles!!! We were SO excited. We have worked over the last 4 years to make sure we produce only the healthiest of cranwelli frogs. Our Founding pair of frogs are Pudding (Male) & Jello (Female) and they are both still going strong. We have many of their offspring and are always looking for high colored, healthy frogs to introduce to the line. All of our breedings are done naturally......neither one of us could bring ourselves to inject the frogs for breeding purposes, so natural it is. We Love our Phibs!! We still have plenty of reptiles, and we still breed them.....but I love the frogs.....even though it is rough cleaning & feeding on a nightly basis. I have gotten over grossing out over cutting up worms or the slime. They make me laugh, they make me cry when we lose one, and they all have their own personalities!

 This is Pudding, our first C. cranwelli & first male.




 This is Jello, our first female.




These are just a few of their offspring.



Hope you enjoy!!

----------

GrifTheGreat

----------


## Jen

I adore the names "Pudding" and "Jello"!

----------


## Toni

Oooohhh I love that jewelry!!! Beautiful!! Thanks for sharing with all of us.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Awesome Jess LOVE seeing the Ivory Phibs They all look so healthy and WELL FED!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pluke

Congrats and nice frogs, you have a very photogenic Budgett's.

----------


## Autumn

It's great to get to hear more about you! Your frogs are awesome btw :Big Grin: 

I really like your polymer jewelry/art! I may have to start working with polymer clay now, as I am into jewelry making as well hehe  :Smile:

----------


## Jen

*Wednesday*, show and tell. Wow us with your pictures/videos/sound clips.

Easily one of the favorite days of the week!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

You're in for it now folks!!! Going to do multiple posts!!




Give it a minute.....this is for those of you who have never heard a male cranwelli Pacman Frog calling to breed. Once you hear it, you will never mistake it for any other call.






And this is Rhubarb.....once called PigBytch because, well.....she is a VERY aggressive eater!!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

Tadpoles within 28 hours of eggs being laid.






Tadpoles at 2 days old.





Tadpoles at 5 days of age......chunky and healthy!

----------


## IvoryReptiles

And some miscellaneous frog pics!!





And some of our other critters!!



Egypt & India....rescue squirrels that are still with us!

  This is Yager my female Huntsman Spider (R.I.P.)

  Pixie Rose, our female Pitbull

   This is Cobey, our male Chihuahua....he is Pixie's Big Daddy....she wants nothing to do with any other dogs but him. And he lays down the law!!

   Maya, our female Bumblebee Ball Python.....she is on breeder loan at a friend's house and will be making babies next year!!

----------


## Pluke

I like the vids, I stumbled across the breeding call one a couple weeks ago, love that video, cool to find out it's yours. 

And.. you have such pleasant names for your Pacmans, first Hatchet Face and now PigBytch, lol.

----------


## Jen

Like I said earlier today -  - easily the favorite day of the series!

Love your videos!!!  I have only kept aquatic amphibians (ACF, ADF, Axolotls)   So seeing the first video with the rain set up was very interesting!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I love seeing the different stages of your tadpoles and pics of your other animals!!!

----------


## Ra

Wow, Jello is gorgeous, her natural color and her mates albinism make for some beautiful babies!

----------


## Jen

*Thursday*, answer any questions posted to you regarding your threads on Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday. Other members can use this opportunity to pick your brain. (All questions must be appropriate and related to topics of discussion.)

----------


## Heather

Great videos and pictures! I loved seeing the tadpoles change.

----------

